# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  UML for .NET Developers

## Vahid_Nasiri

http://www.parlezuml.com/tutorials/umlfordotnet.htm

 :)

----------


## whitehat

:flower:

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

مرسی جناب نصیری
بسی حال بردیم  :موفق:

----------

